# Tomb Raider Legends KICKS ASS!!!



## Luse (Apr 6, 2006)

Who'da thunk that Lara would ever be good again?

If you dismiss the shitty motorcycle riding parts and the mishmash "meh" gunplay, what you have left at the heart of this game is the Tomb Raider game most have been waiting for since TR 2...

Lara's home returns, although you have to beat the first level to get *full* access to it (tip: don't bother with it until you play through the first level), it's sweeter then it ever was. No longer confined to square block movement or stale ass gameplay Lara's back and better then ever...

The game is due out in stores tomorrow in Europe and Monday/Tuesday in the US...


----------



## T-hug (Apr 6, 2006)

I got it last night (xbox) but the bloody files were to fux0red to fix but luckily today I upgraded to 8mb and I grabbed it again.  Will be playing in about 3minutes!


----------



## bryehn (Apr 6, 2006)

just finished grabbing it myself. good to hear that it's decent, cause angel of darness was so very poop.


----------



## adgloride (Apr 6, 2006)

This is a great game.  Best tomb raider, the only other tomb raider game I enjoyed was the first one.  I have heard it a little short though.  The camera on the xbox version takes a lot of getting used to but the 360 one is easy to get used to.  Played the demo of the 360 version as well today.


----------



## santakuroosu (Apr 6, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Lara's home returns


Two questions.
1- The maze, is it there again or is it still the quadbike circuit?
2- And if the creepy butler is still chasing Lara arround the house can we lock him in the freezer?


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 6, 2006)

Yeah, I'm about 50% done and it's awesome. I told someone at college that I was playing it and they laughed at me telling me how much Tomb Raider sucks. Not this one! Plus, the graphics are absolutly beautiful too! It feels like Prince Of Persia in the Tomb Raider universe.


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 6, 2006)

Glad to see I'm not the only one that thought it was amazing!

I absolutely loved the earlier TR games (on the PC). 1, 2 and 3 were fantastic. 4 was quite good. But for some reason, I never played 5 or 6. Probably as I heard they sucked quite bad.
Plus, the series hadn't really evolved too much in the way of gameplay. The controls were always quite awkward, but once you got used to them they were okay.

I didn't have high expectations for TRL, but was really hoping they would revamp the series and do it right...

I played the demo yesterday, and absolutely LOVED it. The new control system is amazing IMO, I really really like it. It just feels so fluid and natural, it's just really easy to move Lara exactly where you want.

The jumping, swinging, climbing is all spot on. I'm so glad they got the key gameplay controls this good. 

And yeh, the gunplay IS quite "meh". It works, and is fine -- don't get me wrong! There's nothing wrong with it. It just feels a bit strange,... Perhaps because it feels different than the earlier games. 

The graphics and environments are looking to be great... Can't wait to see more!

I'm definetely picking this game up tomorrow after work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(BTW if anyone's interested in actually paying for it. Play.com have it for £17.99 (free P&P), which is the cheapest I've found! But I'll be picking it up in HMV... I have vouchers!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## teh_raf3 (Apr 6, 2006)

Glad to hear that the Tomb Raider series got a fresh and good start


----------



## Luse (Apr 6, 2006)

QUOTE(santakuroosu @ Apr 6 2006 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. No maze, no bike, in fact you can't go outside the house at all, which might sound limiting until you see the size of the fuckin' house... 

2. The butler stays by the fireplace ( there are also a few other characters around the house)


----------



## Jojjy Ugnick (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm still quite surprised that they continue to make Tomb Raider games. They were never horrible or anything, but pretty mediocre. Glad to hear that the developers have perhaps learned the errors of their ways.


----------



## Westside (Apr 7, 2006)

...Tomb raider's developers changed.  They used to be core design, now its Crystal Dynamics.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 7, 2006)

It's ok, not really been into them to be honest. Prefer Prince of Persia.  I'd love to see a sequel to Urban Chaos (Tomb Raider but set in a city and you play a cop) I loved that game but I guess it would never happen.


----------



## Dirtie (Apr 7, 2006)

I'd like to LICK... err, KICK some ASS as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I'll be waiting till this comes out on Gamecube later on in the year (yes it has been announced).


----------



## 754boy (Apr 7, 2006)

I got one question: Has the control scheme changed. I HATED the RE-styled controls of the series.


----------



## T-hug (Apr 7, 2006)

Hey guys Im stuck at the first temple lol.  Just after I get close to it theres some crates like 3 or 4 and a pivet thingy.  I need to put the crates on the swtches but I cant move them up!!??


----------



## DarkLink (Apr 7, 2006)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Apr 6 2006 said:


> Hey guys Im stuck at the first temple lol.Â Just after I get close to it theres some crates like 3 or 4 and a pivet thingy.Â I need to put the crates on the swtches but I cant move them up!!??








 I got stuck on that part too! Move the cage from under the pivet thing... and slide it about 1/3's of the way up on the side where it was under....turn around climb onto the ledge where the switches are and in the middle switch part go to the end and face the pivet thing then jump onto the side thats up and you will make the cage fly onto the ledge part! repeat


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 8, 2006)

I just beat the game earlier today. Awesome ending. I need more!

It gave me a cheat code for textureless mode. Holy crap, I'm such a 3D nerd. I replayed the first couple levels in this mode.


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 8, 2006)

Here's a pic of the game running without textures.
http://www.gbatemp.net/jumpman17/trl.jpg

Does anyone know where the binoculars are in Croft Manor?

Or how to get to the pool room in Croft Manor?

The Manor is freaking huge.


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 8, 2006)

Anyone else playing this in "next-gen" mode?

The games graphics in next-gen mode are the best of any game I've ever played (inc. HL2 and Oblivion). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Loving the game too. I've just started the Africa level and have explored a lot of Croft Manor.

I love this game.


----------



## Luse (Apr 8, 2006)

Textureless mode looks neat, but I bet it's PC only...

I completed Croft Manor, but I can't remember where I got the binoculars...Might have been in the upper level pool area. 

The pool room is on the ground floor, take the left door by the fireplace... 

I've only completed 2 levels (in addition to Croft Manor) instead of beating it all now I'm taking my time playing, I've heard it's too short and from what I've played i'd agree with that...

Edit:I've been playing the 360 version so the "next gen" mode is always on... 

They have a PS2 versus 360 video on gametrailers :

http://www.gametrailers.com/gamepage.php?id=2209


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 8, 2006)

I can play with everything but "next-gen mode" on the PC. It slows my speed in half when I turn it on.

And yes, the game is short. I clocked in at a little under 6 hours.

When I take the door to the left of the fireplace, it takes me to a courtyard thing with a fountain, and then from there to the gym area. I must be missing something totally obvious.


----------



## Luse (Apr 8, 2006)

Then it's the door to the right of the fireplace ...


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 8, 2006)

I swear that door has never been there before...

Now I feel just plain stupid...


----------



## Luse (Apr 8, 2006)

It took me forever to find the grapple hook in the manor, and the gold item in the first level don't feel too bad jumpy...


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Apr 8, 2006)

this game rocks indeed, how do you get to the mansion btw? also i'm stuck after that first puzzle in the temple (with the 3 crates) what am I supposed todo in the movie where an arrow shows down? I have the PC version btw, tia


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 8, 2006)

QUOTE(Sc4rFac3d @ Apr 8 2006 said:


> how do you get to the mansion btw?
> It's in the main menu, just click Croft Manor!
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty straight forward! During these action sequences just quickly press the coresponding key shown. Eg. If it shows an arrow pointing down, press the down key! (WSAD also work).


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Apr 8, 2006)

lol i'm so stupid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks alot, now I can go back playing


----------



## T-hug (Apr 9, 2006)

I'm at 46% now, game is pretty tight, not amazing but a VAST improvement over the last pile of bs.  I'm enjoying playing it, only niggle I have so far is the first two bosses I have beaten were kinda samey... hope the next ones differ.


[Edit]

Lol, guess what, the third boss fight is ALSO in a CIRCLED arena.  Having trouble beating it..

SPOILERS

I activate all the eltric node things, then use the machine in the middle to swing them all, but it doesn't seem to do anything...


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 9, 2006)

Thug: After you do that, you have to get off the chair, step back a little, go to first person mode (Z for computer) and grapple the sword fragment from above the chair.


----------



## T-hug (Apr 10, 2006)

Cheers, finished it today 7hrs 13mins 91% Complete.


----------



## Chakal (Apr 10, 2006)

Yeah, good game overall but way too short. Now that they found a good game play mechanic, they just have to put more flesh around the bone to make it last longer!

I hope a TRL 2 will come out in the years to come.


----------



## johnnywalker (Nov 23, 2006)

I used "search" looking for topic about Tomb Raider: Legends and found this one. 
My question is: can anybody use option "save" in GBA rom Tomb Raider: Legends on SC SD Mini? I can not and it is so sad.
Any help would be appreciated. Thx in advance.


----------

